# need help fixing my digital dash!!!



## 85black-beautyz31 (May 16, 2010)

i just bought my first 300zx and when i purchased it the dash didnt work. im not very familiar with these cars can anyone help me? all my fuses are good and ive tried replacing the power supply and that didnt work. nothing on my dash works evept the very top where the security light is. also my temperture control lights dont work. someone please help me out:newbie:


----------



## MRNISN (Jun 2, 2010)

the digital dash in the z31 had very weak solder connections which are prone to coming loose fair chance thats the issue, Best best would be either find another dash cluster replacement or pull yours out and inspect and resolder weak connections


----------



## 85black-beautyz31 (May 16, 2010)

UPDATE!!!! 

tried resodering the power supply unit and figured out my dash works, the power supplys i have are junk....does anyone have an extra power supply laying around?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

I might have a couple. I will check this weekend.


----------



## 85black-beautyz31 (May 16, 2010)

thanks id appreciate it lol its kinda hard driving down the road with no gauges haha


----------



## gdombroski (Mar 15, 2010)

If the whole dash is out probably not the power supply. Does your rear wiper work? If not both dash and wiper use same circuit/fuse.


----------



## 85black-beautyz31 (May 16, 2010)

no its my power supply....i tried resodering the power supply, i guess i soddered enough to make the dash light up kinda lol

does anyone have an extra power supply laying around that i can have?


----------



## tomsauto (Oct 17, 2011)

*1985 Nissan 300zx*

I'm looking for a digital instrument cluster for my 1985 Nissan 300zx. The speedometer and gauges are not working. Thanks.


----------



## rod601 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a 1984 50th Anniversary Edition 300zx turbo with only about 83000 miles and the digital dash is BLANK! I ordered a digital power supply box and that didn't make it "glow" either. Is there any source for a dash or does anyone have a GOOD replacement dash that would be for sale?
Thanks, Rod


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Take the dash and power supply out and reflow the solder. Thats usually the problem. Otherwise, you may need to tighten up the pins for the connectors.

I used a heat gun to get my power supply going again. Worked fine until I sold the car.


----------



## rod601 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks! I'm taking it to an import car place (instead of the Nissan) and will take him your suggestion. THANK YOU VERY MUCH for taking the time to try to help. The car still looks great but I really love seeing the dash! Rod


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

XenonZ31 Digital Dash Repairs


----------

